# Master Diver Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st2 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st2ersonName><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:title><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Master[/B]</st1:title><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> [/B]<st1:GivenName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Diver[/B]</st1:GivenName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> [/B]<st1:Sn><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Course[/B]</st1:Sn></st2ersonName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> ? [/B]<st2:date Day="3" Month="12" Year="2007"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Monday December 3, 2007[/B]</st2:date><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> @ [/B]<st2:time Hour="17" Minute="30"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">5:30pm[/B]</st2:time><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">. [/B]We will meet Monday night for approximately 30 minutes to plan our dives. Come prepared to plan dives. Master diver is the highest level of certification in recreational SCUBA Diving. An Advanced certification is required to begin this course. In this course we will take an in depth look at how all of the SCUBA gear works, we will also focus on the physics and physiology of diving. We will conduct a minimum of 8 dives in this course. We will cover emergency procedures and rescue, deep/simulated decompression diving, limited visibility and night diving, underwater navigation, search and recovery and light salvage, as well as boat diving, spearfishing, and some other really fun dives. The cost of this course is $259.00. (The course fee does not include any boat fees or park entrance fees. Each student is required to have their own gear. If you need to rent gear for the class then for a one time rental fee of $49.00 you can rent equipment for the duration of the course.) If you would like to sign up for the course or if you have any questions feel free to contact <st2:stockticker>MBT</st2:stockticker> at 455-7702.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:GivenName>Rich</st1:GivenName>


----------

